# "Odd" error with vsftpd



## Stringer (Nov 2, 2010)

_Backstory: So after firing up my server and now wanted to get it to run with all the glory ftp, www, svn etc. 
I choose vsftpd as my ftp, since my previous experience was somewhat the same as now, I just couldn't get pass this point._

The problem it seems to be is 1(2) problems:

1. When I try to connect (with ssl + username/pass from *htpasswd *.db file using pam), It will say on my Windows ftp client:

```
] 
331 Please specify the password.
```
Which I checked for if there was something spell wrong or anything odd with the vsftpd.db, but none. 

But on Linux with kftp it will print out:

```
---> USER checkme
530 Non-anonymous sessions must use ecryption.
kftp: Login failed
---> SYST
421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
```

So I'm left clueless of what it really means. 

(2). Is the typical theme with startup, I tried to *cp* the vsftpd from /usr/local/libexec/ to /etc/rc.d/ - But after an reboot that showed up an an error. 
Now I know there are the way with doing an .sh file but aren't it possible to have it vsftpd_enable= in the rc.conf and have the binary exec file in /rc.d?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

Stringer said:
			
		

> (2). Is the typical theme with startup, I tried to *cp* the vsftpd from /usr/local/libexec/ to /etc/rc.d/ - But after an reboot that showed up an an error.


Say what?!? You did what?!?! Why?!?



> Now I know there are the way with doing an .sh file but aren't it possible to have it vsftpd_enable= in the rc.conf and have the binary exec file in /rc.d?


Leave the binary where it is, please.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Say what?!? You did what?!?! Why?!?



Mainly for experimenting and desperation after to not do an "ugly-hack". 



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Leave the binary where it is, please.


Will do.


----------

